# Free E4043 Stick Electrodes for You



## erikmannie (Mar 20, 2021)

A buddy just gave me more 3/32” E4043 “new in the bag” stick electrodes than I will ever use in my whole life.

They are for stick welding aluminum. You run them on DCEP. You will never get a beautiful bead, but once the base metal heats up to operating temp they are functional. No rod oven needed.

If anybody wants a pound or so (free to H-F forum members), shoot me a text or stop by if you are in Sonoma County, CA. Erik at (707)293-8973.

These are challenging to use. If the weldment isn’t up to temp, they *really* stick to it. It is usually a humbling experience.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Mar 21, 2021)

You are a way better welder than i. I never could stick weld aluminum.


----------



## Manual Mac (Mar 21, 2021)

Back in my M/C dirt racing days the guys would all give me their broken F brake & clutch levers.
I would stick weld them together with 3/32 aluminum rod. 
Not pretty, but very durable, & after all, these bikes were tools, not showpieces.
We tried plastic levers but they felt mushy on warm days, on cold days they would also break.
and The Rule is, if you’re not crashing occasionally while dirt bike riding, you’re not trying hard enough.
Cheers


----------

